# Service TPMS message... heat related?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> i inflated the stock assurance tires to 48 psi (tire gauge, DIC showed within 1 psi), ambient temp was in 80s
> 
> every hour or so in the 500 mile drive home i checked the DIC as i was concerned with the rising ambient temp and the tires psi
> 
> ...


I can share my experiences with you, which may or may not help. When my tire had the leak, it showed the pressure all the way down, so I think this would rule out a tolerance limit, at least on the lower end. In a different car, I had a TPMS sensor lose communication with the car after a tire change, but eventually it came back. In your case, it could be a temporary loss of communication, or you reached the upper limit. I doubt 52 psi would be the upper limit though, I would think it should read up to at least 60, but I don't know. 

This one measures up to 78 PSI http://www.tirerack.com/images/tpms/pdf/P409S_TPMS_Manual.pdf


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

I was about to post this same thing as my first CEL. It happened when i was driving home from work a 40 mile commute. The drivers side rear tire went out for approx 5 minutes then came back. Tire PSI was approx 42-45. Not sure why it is losing communication


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My DTS will warn of over inflation. I store it at 44 psi cold, and if you drive it like that it will flash rolling warnings for all four tires.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> My DTS will warn of over inflation. I store it at 44 psi cold, and if you drive it like that it will flash rolling warnings for all four tires.


I hate this concept unless you can tell the system what the sidewall PSI is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Boraz,

A blank or -- on the TPMS screen for a tire means the system lost communications with that sensor. I've seen my TPMS as high as 56 with no problems.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Boraz,
> 
> A blank or -- on the TPMS screen for a tire means the system lost communications with that sensor. I've seen my TPMS as high as 56 with no problems.


10-4 on the psi

im pretty sure the sensors on the aftermarket rims are knock offs, no idea how much of a difference that made, if any


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> 10-4 on the psi
> 
> im pretty sure the sensors on the aftermarket rims are knock offs, no idea how much of a difference that made, if any


That could be it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I hate this concept unless you can tell the system what the sidewall PSI is.


My service manual suggests that there is tire information that is programmed into the BCM. There are codes set if that information is missing. This code is separate from the one for missing sensor programming (the one you do after each rotation).


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you added any electronics to your Cruze lately. Some devices will interfere with the signal to the TPMS and can randomly trigger this symptom. My dashcam still triggers it occasionally, though I have gotten it to a minimum by installing ferrite cores on the power cable and rerouting the cable.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Have you added any electronics to your Cruze lately. Some devices will interfere with the signal to the TPMS and can randomly trigger this symptom. My dashcam still triggers it occasionally, though I have gotten it to a minimum by installing ferrite cores on the power cable and rerouting the cable.


dashcam has been hardwired since i got the car, this was first issue


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

acted up again on my 500 mile drive home couple days ago, same wheel....but was fine when i pulled over to check it.

next day wife took the car to go town

went out to the car in the am, tire was flat...ugh.











dont have enough miles on them to rotate, next month the wheels with the studded tires go on anyways


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My wife picked up a coated cement board screw while I was in Lordstown this year. 

I bought a plug kit from Amazon and fixed it myself. Wished I'd done it years earlier.


----------

